# Stocking a bar



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I am hosting a small dinner party in the next few weeks and I noticed the liquor cabinet is in some sorry need of help before the event. I only have a few bottles of local red wine and half a bottle of Chivas.

What should a gentleman stock to keep both sexes happy?

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

NathanielD said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am hosting a small dinner party in the next few weeks and I noticed the liquor cabinet is in some sorry need of help before the event. I only have a few bottles of local red wine and half a bottle of Chivas.
> 
> ...


Nate, it would really help to know what the crowd likes, so if you can use your investigative skills successfully you can save yourself a few (or more) bucks.

Some thoughts that won't break the bank:

Add a decent singlemalt, perhaps Cragganmore and Macallan as they both make a whiskey splitting the difference between smoke, peat and sherry flavours that should appeal to most palates.

A good gin is Beefeater, particularly for Martinis

A good rum is Appleton

A good port is Wares Optimo

A vodka???

Vermouth (Noilly Prat)

Wines: it would certainly help to know what you are serving, but a good general guideline is one bottle for 6 people at dinner over several courses.

Examples:
Appetizers; a lighter white, perhaps a New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc, or South African, unoaked, or a flinty Chablis.
Entrees; a heavier white, oaked, perhaps a Califorian Chardonnay or Burgundy, but be careful with too much oak as often happens with the former. It's always fun (to me!) to follow a Chablis with Burgundy and see how different a chardonnay can be. Perhaps a lighter red such as Oregon Pinot Noir or, again, Burgundy, but in rouge. Really depends on what you are serving. 
Mains; Could be anything heavier than the preceding, again depending on the course. 
Dessert; Port or a sweet wine such as a Canadian ice wine, though some find them too sweet. A great bargain in dessert wines comes from Cadillac, next to Sauternes in France, which are sumptous wines that are not _too_ sweet. Scrumptious, IMO. Muscat de Rivesaltes and Vin Santo are generally well priced as well.

If you're serving different wines such as those listed above, don't use a mega wine glass as seems so common today in order that all of the wines can be savoured. If you do the big glass thing you will need more bottles per person and nobody will be able to taste the second wine :drunken_smilie:.

If you wish to tell us what you will be serving I would be glad to be more specific. There are of course more expensive options but, unless you are quite wealthy, I would suggest that would be waste.

Please advise of the time, address and dress code. I have some airmiles that ain't doing nuthin'.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't forget a case each of Leinenkugels and Yuenglings.

The ladies typically like the foo-foo drinks...so if you are planning to make mixed drinks, you'll need the ingredients for watermelon martinis and other such silliness.

PS, lots of ice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Whiskey for men. (Right now I'm on a Crown Royal kick)

Cosmos for Ladies. (Liquor is quicker!!)

Wine for everybody!!


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

The menu is still in the works, but this is what I have planned so far.

Appetizers: No clue

Main course: Whole roasted tenderloin, roasted butternut squash, a salad of wilted greens, and possibly one more side.

Dessert: Also no clue (My girlfriend said she would take care of this)

The guest list is comprised of mainly my friends from college and their significant others. I have spent a fair number of hours swilling whiskey with these guys.

I was hoping to get by with a lightly stocked bar for cocktails prior and following the meal.

24pack of local craft brews such as new glarus, capital,or ale asylum. 

1 750ml bottle of the following
Makers Mark - Canadian Whiskey
Famous Grouse - Blend Scotch Whiskey
Bombay Sapphire - Gin
Chopin - Vodka
Appleton - Rum

Misc.
Sweet vermouth
Dry vermouth
Bitters
Orange slices
Cherries
Simple Syrup
Olives

As for wines I am still lost.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Go to your local wine merchant and get a mixed case of wine (usually a 10-15% discount by the case):

For example:

3 Torres Sangre de Toro (Spanish, red)
3 Groth Sauvignon Blancs (Napa, white)
3 Justin Cabernet Sauvignons (Paso Robles, red)
3 El Albar (Italian, red)

Whatever you don't drink, just store the remaining bottles on their sides in a cool dark spot, and save for the next party.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Whiskey for men. (Right now I'm on a Crown Royal kick)
> 
> Cosmos for Ladies. (Liquor is quicker!!)
> 
> Wine for everybody!!


Nailed it.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

NathanielD said:


> Main course: Whole roasted tenderloin, roasted butternut squash, a salad of wilted greens, and possibly one more side.


Pork or beef tenderloin, Nate?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

As a "friend of Bill," I want to add my recommendation. Many people do not drink for whatever reason. For those that choose to imbibe, have fun!! However, make sure that you have an adequate supply of GOOD bottled water for those who don't want to drink wine or liquor. I hate going to a dinner party and all they have is Aquafina or (God forbid) tap water. Have some Voss, Fuji, or Evian on hand... and maybe some Perrier or Pellegrino for the sparkling water fans. Have a great party.
robert


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

blairrob - beef tenderloin

drlivingston - I was planning on having a few bottles of Perrier (my girlfriend loves the stuff) and I was hoping the filtered water from my fridge would have been enough. I will add a case of Fiji to my shopping list.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Just to be clear, Maker's Mark is Kentucky bourbon....


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

As another friend of Bill W, I always appreciate it when the makings of a Shirley Temple are present.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Also,

For both sexes, have some Jack Daniels and Absolut vodka present. They're fairly common and inexpensive.

For the ladies, have the supplies to make a Cosmopolitan and also a bottle of Avocaat. My girlfriend loves Snowballs which are Avocaat, ice and ginger ale. They go down quickly, but are low enough in alcohol that you can have 2-4 and still drive home. 

If you need Canadian whiskey, get Canadian Club, not Crown. CC is dramatically cheaper. 

Be sure you have plenty of Coke in short cans. You can mix a rye/coke or rum/coke or vodka/coke without having to use half a can and waste the rest.

Tom


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

A good basic drinks cabinet has vodka, whisky and gin. For what it's worth (as you are aware I live in a different country so availability will be different), my choices would be Grey Goose vodka, Bombay Saphire gin and a few types of Scotch (i prefer single malts, such as Highland Park). 

However, this is a dinner party and the wine is more important and it is debatable whether there should be mixing of grape and grain (at least at the outset) anyway. Whatever is the common practice, go for it. 

With regards to the wine, I would go fairly simple and have a decent white, which can be served at the outset, and a decent red since you are having tenderloin. Californian chardonnays are excellent. Maybe a shiraz or merlot to follow? It's also useful to have some beers as some guys seem to drink nothing else and, as has been said, something nice for those not drinking.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

NathanielD said:


> The menu is still in the works, but this is what I have planned so far.
> 
> Appetizers: No clue
> 
> ...


The two of you sound like you are putting a good effort into this; sounds like it will be a lot of fun.

With one appetizer, choose away with a white. Any of the white suggestions from above would apply, or if a seafood app stick to the Chablis or a northern hemisphere Sauvignon Blanc such as a Sancerre or other white from the Loire. Lots of room here for whites, at least until you finish the menu.

For the beef, virtually any good red wine will do. The most common pairing is an aged Burgundy but they are expensive and not too everyones' taste, so perhaps an Oregon Pinot Noir if you wish to still do a Pinot and choose American. They are generally good wines. My first choice, however would be a good Bordeaux from Pauillac, St. Julien, or Margaux. It is difficult to find bad wines from these 3 small areas and the bouquet they give off is stunning. Many, including myself consider these the best wines made today. Do not confuse these wines with the tankers of junk wine often peddled from Bordeaux; these are truly delicious and relatively inexpensive.

Some names: Brane Cantenac, Cantenac-Brown, Beycheville (very well priced), Gruaud Larose, Pontet Canet. The bargains are in the mid price range, the top vinters overpriced. Most of these producers make a second tier wine that are great bargains. Decant before drinking.

Not to be too picky, but it would be best if you didn't use a vinigrette with the greens as this affects the palette.

Dessert, as above, A cadillac or less expensive Sauternes, or other sweeter wine, perhaps a port, Banyuls, or Muscat.

Let us know when you finalize the menu and I can be more specific with dessert and apps. I used to do this for a living and still enjoy helping out (actually, moreso the feedback afterward) a lot.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Not that it is of any help at this point, but my bar contains the following, from left to light (please excuse the poor lighting)

Cuervo Margarita Mix (just add tequila)
Cuervo Light pre-mixed margaritas (just add MORE tequlia)
Peach Schnapps
Belvedere (Svedka is in the freezer, along with three olives cherry)
Bottle of red is a half-drunk '00 Bordeaux from who knows when
Gentleman Jack
Patron Silver
Jack Daniel's American Forest
Jack Daniel's Holiday Select
Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey
Jack Daniel's Single Barrel
Johnny Walker Double Black (really nice mid-range Johnny, and I'm not a scotch guy)
Johnny Blue (not pictured; just picked up a 1L duty free on the way home from recent vaca)
Jim Beam
Bookers (a must for any bourbon lover; cask strength, ~130 proof, smooth as anything you've ever had; I was a standard Jack drinker for years, and this converted me)

Below these are a few mixed bottles of red; couple Bordeauxs, couple burgundies, and a couple of this Malbec (name escapes me) that I've fell in love with recently.

In the wine fridge, I keep sauvignon blanc, riesling, and something sparkling; usually prosecco, as if I'm going to have a guest that actually appreciates champagne, I'll go out and get some. I used to keep Veuve in the house when the misses was still around, as we always love that, but alas, single life has no need for it anymore. 

Gin is what I'm truly lacking, and having review this thread, will get a bottle of Bombay on the way home tonight.










Lastly, while I respect Blair's position of having done this for a living, I respectfully prefer Marlborough sauvignon blancs, over anything else I've found outside of the blended white Bordeauxs.

I abhor California wines, and US wine in general, but that doesn't mean there aren't good ones, they just usually don't represent good value; there are much better offerings from other points of the world.

All in all, enjoy your evening, I'm sure your friends will all have a fabulous time and not be nit-picking your bar selection; they'll be plenty appreciative of the free booze and food.

Maybe one of our senior etiquette guys can chime in about protocol for the gifts that will be given (put them out on a serving table; don't open any of the bottles no matter what, unless it's a hard liquor you don't have and the bearer asks)


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

jeffdeist said:


> Just to be clear, Maker's Mark is Kentucky bourbon....


You are very, very correct. I must have had crown on the brain.

My appologies.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

When I threw a Christmas party, I learned the trick to having guests. Forget about finger food or snacks. Get some kind of beer (even Brewhouse) and have it cold. Stocking the fridge with Coke and Sprite isn't a good idea if there is no liquor available.

I worked at a roundup last year and we sold soda, a dollar a can. The best solution to keep a lot of cans cold is to get an industrial strength garbage tub (new of course), fill it with ice halfway and fill the rest with cold water. As the ice melts, the water gets even colder. If I were serving bottled or canned beer, this is the way to do it. I've seen bars sell beer by the bottle on the dancefloor (a scantily clad girl in the corner) using this method.

Even if you aren't planning to serve beer, get about 18-24 cans and keep them cold somehow. If you don't use them that night, a few cans available is better than nothing but whisky and wine.





Tom


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Hard to go wrong with disaronno. You pretty much have everything covered.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


TheGreatTwizz said:


> Not that it is of any help at this point, but my bar contains the following, from left to light (please excuse the poor lighting)....


For some reason I am surprised at the apparent preference for hard liquor on this thread. I'll need to figure this one out 


TheGreatTwizz said:


> Lastly, while I respect Blair's position of having done this for a living, I respectfully prefer Marlborough sauvignon blancs, over anything else I've found outside of the blended white Bordeauxs.



I completely agree, in fact my first suggestion in my first post is a New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc. Lots of variety and new plantings in the Marlborough Valley, so choose with some care.
One of my most memorable whites to date is a Ch. Margaux Pavillon Blanc. 


TheGreatTwizz said:


> I abhor California wines, and US wine in general, but that doesn't mean there aren't good ones, they just usually don't represent good value; there are much better offerings from other points of the world.



Amen. 
Not to perturb you I must regardless suggest that not only are we on the same page, but probably the same paragraph. I prefer the complexity and elegance of a good (often European) wine to the generic over-oaked, overripe and heavy alcohol-ed wines so predominant in America these days, and it pains me greatly to see consumer trends forcing so many producers of fine wines to follow their lead. Robert Parker is a good guy but lord his effect on the wine industry (and that of Wine Spectator) has been nothing short of disastrous. 


TheGreatTwizz said:


> All in all, enjoy your evening, I'm sure your friends will all have a fabulous time and not be nit-picking your bar selection; they'll be plenty appreciative of the free booze and food.



Double Amen. Twizz and I would only make the evening more memorable (and of course, inimitably _hip_) should we be invited.


TheGreatTwizz said:


> Maybe one of our senior etiquette guys can chime in about protocol for the gifts that will be given (put them out on a serving table; don't open any of the bottles no matter what, unless it's a hard liquor you don't have and the bearer asks)


Sounds correct. Don't forget to enjoy yourself; it's easy to become a little too focused in the kitchen preparing for a dinner party (at least for me) so keep it fun.


----------



## ATL (Nov 29, 2011)

Bulleit makes a cheap, solid bourbon and a cheap, solid rye whiskey. 
Talisker is a solid, nice, middle-of-the-road scotch.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Canadian said:


> If I were serving bottled or canned beer, this is the way to do it. I've seen bars sell beer by the bottle on the dancefloor (a scantily clad girl in the corner) using this method.


While this may be acceptable to the male members of your dinner party, I would probably not go this route. :biggrin:


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

Well the dinner party went off with out a hitch.

We did run out of wine though. Everyone brought real house warming gifts and not wine or spirits.

Thank you drlivingston for the bottled water suggestion, and for the big box of ties that showed up. I wore one of the new ties and my guests went through half the case of fiji and 3 bottles of Perrier.


----------



## mdinz (Aug 6, 2012)

One suggestion I would make is to have a bottle of St Germain liquer or Luxardo Maraschino liquer on hand or perhaps both. If you have vodka or gin and a good quality fruit juice or citrus juice, it can make a wonderful cocktail with a very elegant taste.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

I may be mistaken, but I haven't seen port mentioned anywhere. Is it a less common drink over there as it is over here ?

My recommendation for gin would have been Bombay Sapphire. My favourite of all are Edinburgh Gin and Hendricks, but I don't know how easy they are to find in the US.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Port is easy to find here. But if you want good port, there is a specialty shop in town which carries it. 

I was bartending at a Masonic function last Saturday. My bar was simple. Beer, which nobody touched. Balvenie 12yo scotch, 20yo sherry cask Kirklands (the Costco brand but it was almost as popular as the Balvenie) Canadian Club (which I probably sold 2oz out of a 40oz and a bottle of Bacardi. Next time, I'm bringing my own liquor (I have a great deal sitting around because I no longer drink and don't want to toss several fifty dollar bottles. 

If I was doing a bartending gig again,

Absolut Vodka
CC
Some single malt, not the Kirkland brand
Mickey of Bacardi (I had a 40 and maybe sold 6oz.)
Bombay gin
Some Scotch blend (Johnny Red).

I had four kinds of mix, but I mostly sold Coke and a few drops of Club Soda that somebody wanted to mix with their Balvenie. 

If I do it again, I'm bringing my own mix too, because we move a lot of Scotch, not a lot of other liquors.

Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I will not presume to add to the already excellent list of recommended stores for a well stocked Gentleman's Bar. However, I do have a question. Can liquors in a still sealed bottle evaporate if kept in storage over an extended period of time? The reason I ask is that I have a bottle of Silver Patron Tequila that has remained unopened in our bar for perhaps three years, at this point, and the surface level of the contents seems to have dropped perhaps an inch over the period of time specified. Has it evaporated or am I seeing things?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I will not presume to add to the already excellent list of recommended stores for a well stocked Gentleman's Bar. However, I do have a question. Can liquors in a still sealed bottle evaporate if kept in storage over an extended period of time? The reason I ask is that I have a bottle of Silver Patron Tequila that has remained unopened in our bar for perhaps three years, at this point, and the surface level of the contents seems to have dropped perhaps an inch over the period of time specified. Has it evaporated or am I seeing things?


If the cap is a screwcap, then I find it hard to believe that the alcohol would evaporate since the system is airtight.

However, if the cap is cork, then it is entirely possible that there is some evaporation. This is more likely if the cork is dry, since a cork has to be wet to ensure the seal. I store my wine bottles on their sides for this reason. This will ensure that the cork remains wet and maintains its seal. Wine stored upright will cause the cork to dry out, shrink, and let air in. In the case of wine, I'm less concerned about evaporation and more concerned about letting air mix with the wine, which would cause premature aging.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

The new trend in my neighborhood is for flavored spirits. Maple-flavored Crown Royal. Honey Jack Daniels. Fruit-flavored vodkas. Blackberry brandy.


All of these are imbibed via shot glass. Not a big fan of the flavored whiskies, as I prefer my whiskey unadulterated. But the blackberry brandy is addictive. I could see that going into a hip flask.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If the cap is a screwcap, then I find it hard to believe that the alcohol would evaporate since the system is airtight.
> 
> However, if the cap is cork, then it is entirely possible that there is some evaporation. This is more likely if the cork is dry, since a cork has to be wet to ensure the seal. I store my wine bottles on their sides for this reason. This will ensure that the cork remains wet and maintains its seal. Wine stored upright will cause the cork to dry out, shrink, and let air in. In the case of wine, I'm less concerned about evaporation and more concerned about letting air mix with the wine, which would cause premature aging.


Thanks for the response. The Silver Patron bottle is corked and is tightly sealed with a heat shrunken cellophane covering. I too rack my wine bottles on their sides, but just never thought of doing that with a bottle of Tequila. Lesson learned! Thanks again.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If the cap is a screwcap, then I find it hard to believe that the alcohol would evaporate since the system is airtight.
> 
> However, if the cap is cork, then it is entirely possible that there is some evaporation. This is more likely if the cork is dry, since a cork has to be wet to ensure the seal. I store my wine bottles on their sides for this reason. This will ensure that the cork remains wet and maintains its seal. Wine stored upright will cause the cork to dry out, shrink, and let air in. In the case of wine, I'm less concerned about evaporation and more concerned about letting air mix with the wine, which would cause premature aging.


This past weekend I was at a party, and someone had asked the host for some white wine. They had one bottle that had been standing upright in the same spot since 1997. It was chardonnay. I watched as this happened. I saw the chardonnay poor out looking like white zinfandel. I had to taste it. It was harsh, yet buttery I was intrigued. I had two glasses of that stuff just to make sure it was as bad as I thought it was.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the response. The Silver Patron bottle is corked and is tightly sealed with a heat shrunken cellophane covering. I too rack my wine bottles on their sides, but just never thought of doing that with a bottle of Tequila. Lesson learned! Thanks again.


I wouldn't have thought to do that as well with liquor.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> This past weekend I was at a party, and someone had asked the host for some white wine. They had one bottle that had been standing upright in the same spot since 1997. It was chardonnay. I watched as this happened. I saw the chardonnay poor out looking like white zinfandel. I had to taste it. It was harsh, yet buttery I was intrigued. I had two glasses of that stuff just to make sure it was as bad as I thought it was.


Cool.

I had a similar experience with a bottle of Saintsbury pinot noir from my parents' bar cabinet. It had been sitting in there upright during Kentucky summers and winters for about 10 years. I actually wrote Wine Spectator to ask if it was safe to drink, and they responded that it should be OK. If left to turn, I think wine eventually turns to vinegar. The pinot had a brownish-red tint and was rather bland. Otherwise, unremarkable.

I didn't have two glasses of the stuff to really explore the subtle nuances however...you're braver than I.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I remember going to a punk club with a girlfriend. I asked for a glass of "the house red"and they poured me something odd. It was wine, but it wasn't anything I'd seek out in the liquor store. I suspect I was the only one to ever order wine there, because the bottle was way in the back.

Punk music isn't my cup of tea, but my girlfriend's band performed a lot in the adjoining hall. You used to be able to take drinks from the bar into the hall. There was also a bartender in the hall, but the bar was sparsely stocked.

Tom


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Canadian said:


> I remember going to a punk club with a girlfriend. I asked for a glass of "the house red"and they poured me something odd. It was wine, but it wasn't anything I'd seek out in the liquor store. I suspect I was the only one to ever order wine there, because the bottle was way in the back.
> 
> Punk music isn't my cup of tea, but my girlfriend's band performed a lot in the adjoining hall. You used to be able to take drinks from the bar into the hall. There was also a bartender in the hall, but the bar was sparsely stocked.
> 
> Tom


Was it MD 20/20? Banana red?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Wasn't Lonesome Charlie, and I suspect it was actually a 10-20 dollar bottle, but it was ancient. I just hope they didn't serve it again, six months later.

My grandfather drank at least a glass of French wine a day. He bought it in the big, big jugs. After he passed, it sat in Grandma's cupboard for years. She served it to guests and nobody drank it. The wine had long since turned to vinegar. I used to get Bordeaux for my grandfather, and he'd squirrel it away for special occasions. I brought him a bottle at a family event and he went out to his car, put it in the trunk, so my relatives wouldn't drink it. 

I probably gave away more wine than I drank, but if I drank it, it was in restaurants and occasionally at home when entertaining. I preferred liquor.

Tom


----------



## VPCEH91 (Jul 7, 2018)

Just me and my old lady so we have soju at hand- all we need.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I find stocking a bar for a large group to be quite different from stocking it for myself. I’d go (for the former) with...
Evan Williams 1783
Famous Grouse
Bombay white
Dolin dry or Martini and Rossi, the latter being the stronger flavor but the former being heavenly with the right gin.
Eclipse Barbados rum
Martini and Rossi sweet (for Manhattans)
A solid local vodka like Dripping Springs or Titos
One bottle of something different, like Aperol for spritzers

If you wanted to kick it up a notch pick a drink you really like and are comfortable making and branch out into higher end liquors. For example...
If you like martinis get a bottle of Bluecoat and a bottle of Citadelle, too, and maybe another vermouth, like a Vya.
If you like Manhattans get a bottle of Rittenhouse and a Bulleit rye and augment the M&R with an Antigua Carpano.
If you like Oboe foxes (old fashioneds for people in the Navy who predate the change in the alphabet to Oscar fox trot) lay in a bottle of Knob Creek and something completely differently like an Evan Williams single barrel...totally different than the 1783, much more finesse).
Don’t forget Luxardo cherries and good olives.

If you want to add wines I have found the Erath Pinot noir and Pinot Gris to be both consistently delicious and bargains.

Cheers!


----------

